# Apple TV : pas si simple !



## pim (6 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un Apple TV de 160 Go. Je suis sous Tiger, donc j'utilise iTunes et iPhoto &#224; fond, Edit&#233; &#224; la demande de l'auteur. Donc pour moi l'Apple TV me permet de profiter de mes contenus num&#233;riques sans rester coll&#233; &#224; mon Mac.

J'ai &#233;t&#233; n&#233;anmoins surpris par quelques difficult&#233;s pour un accessoire qui me semble destin&#233; au "grand public" :

- Param&#233;trer l'acc&#232;s au Wifi ne pose pas de probl&#232;me, mais une fois cela r&#233;alis&#233; cela n'implique pas que l'Apple TV a "compris" qu'elle &#233;tait connect&#233;e &#224; internet (mon Wifi passe via une borne Airport, elle-m&#234;me branch&#233;e &#224; une Box, donc c'est de l'ultra classique). Il faut aller dans le menu R&#233;glage > R&#233;seau > Configurer TCP/IP, et choisir DHCP Automatique pour que Internet soit accessible. C'est d'autant plus &#233;trange que cette manipulation est inutile sous Mac OS X, quand un copain passe avec un portable, une simple connexion au Wifi lui permet d'&#234;tre connect&#233; &#224; internet.

- En Wifi G, la synchronisation est tellement lente que j'ai eut du mal au d&#233;but &#224; comprendre si cela marchait ou pas. Conseil : d&#233;cochez la synchro des films sous iTunes, au moins au d&#233;but, car c'est exasp&#233;rant de voir iTunes bloqu&#233; sur "Copie de 1 sur 11419" pendant 1/2 heure !

- Comme c'&#233;tait lent en Wifi, j'ai donc branch&#233; un c&#226;ble ethernet. L'Apple TV "comprends" imm&#233;diatement qu'il faut passer par le c&#226;ble, sans confirmation &#224; lui donner, mais interrompt tout ce qui passait par le Wifi : internet (= plus de U-Tube) et aussi la synchro avec iTunes ! Bizarre, impossible de faire comprendre &#224; cette fichu machine que la biblioth&#232;que dispo par le c&#226;ble est la m&#234;me que celle dispo par le Wifi, et qu'il faut continuer !? En plus cela m'a fichu une sacr&#233; pagaille dans mes pr&#233;f&#233;rences R&#233;seau sur mon Mac, qui lui croyait &#234;tre connect&#233; &#224; internet par le c&#226;ble Ethernet. Et remettre des Pr&#233;f&#233;rences R&#233;seau dans le droit chemin, c'est pas quelque chose de tr&#232;s simple je trouve, faut d&#233;j&#224; s'y conna&#238;tre au moins un tout petit peu.

Finalement j'ai tout laiss&#233; en Wifi pour pas trop me prendre la t&#234;te. J'en suis &#224; 50 Go transf&#233;r&#233;s en 11 heures, il faut &#234;tre patient.

Tout cela parce que je veux absolument tout transf&#233;rer sur l'Apple TV, afin de pouvoir &#233;teindre le Mac. Cependant, d&#232;s le d&#233;but si on veut par exemple regarder un film ou &#233;couter de la musique sans attendre une synchronisation, cela fonctionne parfaitement, m&#234;me sous Wifi G, mais alors la synchronisation s'arr&#234;te ! Et pour la faire reprendre, l&#224; c'est lourd il faut fermer puis r&#233;-ouvrir iTunes sur le Mac...

Pour finir j'ai &#233;t&#233; limite choqu&#233; par l'absence de bouton d'extinction sur l'Apple TV. Pas cool &#231;a niveau consommation &#233;lectrique. De plus comme pour un lecteur de DVD, il faudra garder &#224; proximit&#233; la t&#233;l&#233;commande de la t&#233;l&#233; pour r&#233;gler le son, car les touches + et - de la t&#233;l&#233;commande Apple Remote ne servent &#224; rien pendant une lecture, cela ne peut pas r&#233;gler le volume qui est g&#233;r&#233; par la t&#233;l&#233;.


----------



## pim (7 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> si on veut par exemple [...] écouter de la musique [...] alors la synchronisation s'arrête ! Et pour la faire reprendre, là c'est lourd il faut fermer puis ré-ouvrir iTunes sur le Mac...



J'apporte une précision, lorsque l'on lit un contenu déjà présent sur l'Apple TV, la synchronisation continue en tache de fond. C'est juste (encore) plus lent.

Pour passer aux points positifs :


 l'interface est bien faite, elle ressemble un peu à celle de Front Row, mais avec quelques différences. Lors de la lecture d'un CD, la pochette s'affiche mais pas comme sous Cover Flow ni comme sur l'iPod, c'est moins statique je trouve ;

 La qualité des vidéos à l'écran est bluffante, en particulier je me pose la question de savoir quel réglage le système a bien pu appliquer pour que des vidéos personnelles paraissent moches et pixellisées sur mon MacBook, et de bonne qualité sur l'Apple TV branché en 1080i sur ma télé 32 pouces ?!   Comme ce sont des contenus que je mets à disposition sur le net, j'avais bien forcé sur la compression, et bien visiblement je vais pouvoir descendre encore plus bas !?? 

 Pour la première fois en trente ans, on peut sur un ordinateur faire une avance rapide sur une vidéo sans que le logiciel "gèle", c'est fluide.

 On a trois réglages pour l'économiseur d'écran, le réglage qui fait défiler les photos issues de iPhoto est très sympa, en particulier pour redécouvrir ses anciennes photos. C'est un économiseur qui ne lasse pas, très fluide, cela transforme l'écran en super album photo à variations aléatoires ! Problème, quand un ami vous dit "Waou c'est quoi cette photo, remontre la moi !" Ah euh problème comment trouver une aiguille dans une botte de foin 


Conséquence, on redécouvre les Podcasts et YouTube... Tous contenus qui ont plus leur place dans le salon, pour se détendre, que sur le Mac, à priori fait pour travailler. Donc l'Apple TV rempli parfaitement le rôle qui lui est dévoué, malgré quelques surprises au déballage 

Sinon on peut se demander pourquoi les interfaces ne sont pas unifiées entre Front Row, Cover Flow, l'iPod, l'Apple TV et enfin l'iPhone. À chacune sa spécificité, à croire que se sont des équipes totalement différentes qui travaillent sur les différents produits, espérant chacune décrocher la palme de l'interface la mieux pensée. Dans la suit iLife aussi il y a des différences par exemple dans la façon de créer des listes de lecture intelligentes sous iTunes et sous iPhoto.

J'attends maintenant le jour du grand ménage, où tout sera unifié. On pourrait utiliser les bons points de chaque interface partout, le système gagnerait en cohérence et en simplicité. Rêve ? Léopard ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Juillet 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ce compte rendu, c'est super int&#233;ressant.

Concernant l'interface, je pense que Apple va unifier tout cela dans les mois a avenir avec la sortie du prochain syst&#232;me a la fin de l'ann&#233;e. mais c'est vrais que je trouve que Apple change de plus en plus d'interface entre ses produits et met de plus en plus de temps a les unifier. Dommage


----------



## pim (7 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ce compte rendu, c'est super intéressant.



Merci 



pim a dit:


> Pour finir j'ai été limite choqué par l'absence de bouton d'extinction sur l'Apple TV. Pas cool ça niveau consommation électrique.



En fait comme tout le monde s'en doute, l'Apple TV peut être mis en veille en appuyant longtemps sur la touche "Play Pause" de la télécommande Apple Remote. Exactement de la même manière qu'avec les Mac Intel. Quand on fait cela, l'écran devient noir, et plus aucun son n'est audible.

Cependant après vérification il n'y a aucune mise en veille ! En particulier, l'Apple TV reste totalement brûlant comme lors de son utilisation, et le disque dur continue à tourner ! D'ailleurs, point positif, si jamais une synchronisation est toujours en cours, elle se poursuit, malgré l'absence de sortie audio et vidéo.

Un petit tour à mon compteur électrique permet de vérifier le chiffre disponible sur le site d'Apple : 48 W de consommation. Sur une année, cela représente donc (à vos calculatrices) un peu plus de 420 kW, le kilowatt était l'an dernier à 0,097  toutes taxes comprises, cela nous fait environ 40  d'électricité !

Étrange qu'une telle aberration n'est pas été dénoncée, d'autant que cet Apple TV a subit un accueil assez glacial dans la presse (à l'exception du magazine A Vos Macs), donc une critique de plus ou une de moins...

Donc en fait pour bien utiliser cet Apple TV, en plus du câble HDMI (15  chez Casino, ailleurs par exemple Carrefour, Auchan ou même AppleStore compter 25 , on peut le trouver à 10  sur internet), il faut aussi prévoir une de ces rallonges avec interrupteur :







(D'ailleurs, en cherchant l'image ci-dessus sur Google, je suis tombé sur un article du site Ck.ch sur la consommation électrique)

Problème tout de même, lorsque l'on coupe ainsi l'alimentation, on obtient une magnifique étincelle de rupture. Quelle est la durée de vie prévisible d'un matériel informatique soumis à cela ?!


----------



## Galphanet (7 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais déjà ma TV sur une prise comme ca et je pense que le premier composant de l'appleTV qui va souffrir est le disque dur c'est donc pour ca que je pense remplacer le disque dur par une carte compactflash avec un adaptateur IDE
Le reste je pense que c'est pas grand chose..


----------



## pim (7 Juillet 2007)

Remplacer le disque dur par un disque en flash, cela va faire sauter la garantie. Et cela va substantiellement augmenter le prix, tout en diminuant la capacit&#233;. En plus le d&#233;montage n'a rien de facile, il faut attaquer la belle mousse grise &#224; la base de l'Apple TV au cutter, petit morceau par petit morceau 

Non, je pense que si c'est la panne de disque dur qui te fait peur, autant alors prendre l'AppleCare &#224; 49 &#8364; pour 3 ans, l&#224; au moins tu es couvert.

Sinon pour continuer avec ma d&#233;couverte de l'Apple TV, il y a quelques diff&#233;rences avec un iPod : on ne peut pas changer le nombre d'&#233;toiles attribu&#233;es &#224; un morceau, par exemple. De toute fa&#231;on, une telle fonction aurait &#233;t&#233; difficile &#224; piloter simplement avec l'Apple Remote.

Autre particularit&#233;, on peut changer de morceau sans arr&#234;ter l'animation du fond d'&#233;cran. Bien pens&#233; &#231;a.


----------



## Galphanet (7 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> Remplacer le disque dur par un disque en flash, cela va faire sauter la garantie. Et cela va substantiellement augmenter le prix, tout en diminuant la capacité. En plus le démontage n'a rien de facile, il faut attaquer la belle mousse grise à la base de l'Apple TV au cutter, petit morceau par petit morceau
> 
> Non, je pense que si c'est la panne de disque dur qui te fait peur, autant alors prendre l'AppleCare à 49  pour 3 ans, là au moins tu es couvert.
> 
> ...



Ya pas besoin de casser la partie en caoutchouc sous l'appleTV, il se décolle tout gentiment. En plus, j'ai déjà ouvert le mien: Rien de plus facile !

Effectivement si je met un CF de 12 Go je perd la capacité mais ca me ne dérange pas, de toute façon je l'utilise que pour faire du streaming depuis mon NAS...donc le disque de l'appleTV est vide.

De plus, la garantie AppleCare est 2 ans et non pas 3 ! :rateau:


----------



## pim (8 Juillet 2007)

@ Galphanet : le probl&#232;me que je trouve au streaming c'est qu'il faut laisser le Mac tourner en permanence. Moi j'aime bien &#233;teindre mon Mac de temps en temps, histoire de ne pas trop m&#233;langer travail et loisir.

L'AppleCare c'est 2 ans de garantie suppl&#233;mentaire + 2 ans et 275 jours de hotline suppl&#233;mentaire, ce qui fait 3 ans au total pour les deux, &#224; la place de 1 an pour la garantie l&#233;gale et 90 jours pour la hotline. Si on veut chipoter, on pourrait m&#234;me dire uniquement 1 an de plus pour l'AppleCare, en ayant l'id&#233;e de tra&#238;ner Apple devant la Cour Europ&#233;enne de justice pour faire appliquer la garantie l&#233;gale europ&#233;enne de 2 ans... Apr&#232;s c'est un choix personnel 

Mais je persiste &#224; juger le d&#233;montage de cet Apple TV compliqu&#233;. J'ai pourtant chang&#233; le disque dur sur toutes mes machines Apple successives (PowerBook 12 pouces, Mac mini, MacBook actuel), mais l&#224; en plus la r&#233;installation du syst&#232;me n&#233;cessite de sacr&#233; connaissances. De plus, 49 &#8364; est une fraction du prix d'un disque dur de 160 Go, donc je pense que je vais faire l'acquisition de cet AppleCare t&#244;t ou tard. Mais j'ai le temps de r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; cela !

*Suite de mes impressions personnelles*

Jour apr&#232;s jour je m'habitue &#224; cet Apple TV. J'ai d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233; des vid&#233;os qui ressortent avec une qualit&#233; &#233;tonnante et dans lesquelles naviguer avec la t&#233;l&#233;commande Apple Remote est fluide et facile &#224; contr&#244;ler ;

Aujourd'hui je dois noter la fluidit&#233; de l'interface g&#233;n&#233;rale. Il est tr&#232;s facile et tr&#232;s fluide de trouver le morceau cherch&#233; dans une immense liste d'albums, aussi fluide que sur un iPod (qui lui n'a pas un &#233;cran de 82 cm en 1080i aux fesses).

Quand on fait la m&#234;me chose sur la liste des films, c'est l&#233;g&#232;rement moins fluide puisque d&#232;s que l'on s'arr&#234;te, il fait l'aper&#231;u du film comme dans Front Row, mais cela reste n&#233;anmoins dix fois plus fluide que sur mon MacBook Core 2 Duo &#224; 2 Go de RAM ! Excusez du peu. Je ne sais pas si c'est Front Row qui est cod&#233; avec les pieds ou si c'est que cet Apple TV est bien dimensionn&#233; pour son travail, mais l'interface est un mod&#232;le d'agr&#233;ment.

iTunes s'en sort bien aussi, car voyant passer un Podcast vid&#233;o &#224; la synchronisation avec une faute d'orthographe, ni une ni deux je le renomme imprudemment sans attendre la fin de la synchronisation ! Et bien iTunes "voit" le changement, et hop ni une ni deux il reprends la synchronisation &#224; z&#233;ro pour le fichier consid&#233;r&#233;. Bien, non ?!

Sinon je confirme que l'animation de fond d'&#233;cran avec les photos al&#233;atoires qui montent doucement a un effet tout &#224; fait captivant sur mes invit&#233;s ! J'ai d&#251; faire un petit rangement dans mes mots clefs, pour pas qu'il me sorte par hasard des photos trop personnelles. Mais les listes intelligentes de iPhoto permettent d'affiner ce genre de r&#233;glages jusqu'au stakanovisme


----------



## Galphanet (8 Juillet 2007)

Juste pour le streaming:

J'ai jamais utilisé la fonction "Sources"... mais comme j'ai modifié le mien, j'arrive à monter mon NAS avec mes photos et vidéos. Comme celui-ci tourne tout le temps, je peux y accéder depuis l'appleTV sans avoir besoin d'un ordinateur allumé.

Pour la garantie, j'avais lu 2 ans sur le site d'Apple, je devais pas avoir les yeux en face des trous :rateau:


----------



## pim (10 Juillet 2007)

Je continue dans ma d&#233;couverte de l'Apple TV.

Quand on va dans "Photos", les choix disponibles sont tr&#232;s limit&#233;s : on peut juste faire un diaporama, rien d'autre. Par exemple, on ne peut pas parcourir les photos comme sur un iPod, d'abord des petites vignettes, puis ensuite on clique sur une photo pour la voir en grand. Dommage.

Et puis ce soir le c&#226;ble HDMI &#233;tait tr&#232;s l&#233;g&#232;rement d&#233;branch&#233; de ma t&#233;l&#233;. J'ai cherch&#233; pendant au moins 1/2 heure avant de trouver la panne !


----------



## Gwen (10 Juillet 2007)

Pour les vignettes de photos comme sur l'iPod, je suis d&#233;&#231;u, c'est vraiment une fonction sympa. Pourquoi elle n'est pas incluse dans l'Apple TV


----------



## pim (11 Juillet 2007)

Oui c'est &#233;tonnant, n'est-ce pas ?!

En fait quand on sait que sous l'Apple TV se cache un vrai ordinateur, on se dit qu'il y a pleins de fonctions qui manquent... On peut imaginer pleins de choses : pouvoir acheter de la musique (ou des films !) directement sur l'AppleStore, pouvoir afficher ses contacts ou ses calendriers comme sur l'iPod, pouvoir afficher les albums en mode CoverFlow, etc etc.

Mais je ne pense pas qu'il faut raisonner ainsi ;


 soit on accepte les limitations volontaires de la machine, en profitant de ce qui fait ses forces (vid&#233;o tr&#232;s claires et fluides, connexion facile sur n'importe quel &#233;cran, facilit&#233; d'utilisation de l'interface) ;
 soit on n'accepte pas et &#224; ce moment l&#224; on s'installe une version bidouill&#233;e de Mac OS X (ou m&#234;me de Linux ?!) pour l'utiliser comme un ordinateur. Mais dans ce dernier cas il faut &#234;tre un sp&#233;cialiste. En tout cas, un ordinateur avec ce design, sans ventilateur, &#224; partir de 300 &#8364;, cela fait r&#234;ver. Apple pourrait tr&#232;s facilement donner un "petit fr&#232;re" au Mac mini !

PS : un seul port USB aussi, &#231;a fait r&#234;ver   Au moins que Apple mette &#224; jour son clavier, de fa&#231;on &#224; lui ajouter une alimentation autonome et deux ports USB2 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> un seul port USB aussi, ça fait rêver   Au moins que Apple mette à jour son clavier, de façon à lui ajouter une alimentation autonome et deux ports USB2 !



Ben, tu peux toujours mettre un hub alimenté sur ce port, et brancher le clavier sur ce hub !


----------



## pim (11 Juillet 2007)

Tu as raison Pascal 77, je suis un peu b&#233;b&#234;te je n'y avais pas pens&#233; ! Il y a des bidouilleurs sur le net qui sont arriv&#233;s &#224; transformer cet Apple TV en v&#233;ritable ordinateur sous Mac OS X ou pas ?


----------



## kisco (11 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> Tu as raison Pascal 77, je suis un peu bébête je n'y avais pas pensé ! Il y a des bidouilleurs sur le net qui sont arrivés à transformer cet Apple TV en véritable ordinateur sous Mac OS X ou pas ?



en tout cas la majorité des bidouilles sont en anglais sur http://awkwardtv.org


----------



## Galphanet (11 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> Tu as raison Pascal 77, je suis un peu b&#233;b&#234;te je n'y avais pas pens&#233; ! Il y a des bidouilleurs sur le net qui sont arriv&#233;s &#224; transformer cet Apple TV en v&#233;ritable ordinateur sous Mac OS X ou pas ?



Ouioui, j'ai moi-m&#234;me essay&#233;, c'est relativement simple: Installer Mac OS X depuis un mac sur un disque dur externe, modifier l'installation (la partie la plus dur, au terminal qqes commandes), brancher le disque USB sur l'AppleTV et red&#233;marrer !

Manuel ici: http://www.hackint0sh.org/forum/showthread.php?t=634

On peut aussi installer Mac OS X directement sur le disque dur de l'AppleTV, mais pour cela il faut le d&#233;monter.


----------



## alsaco68 (22 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour j'ai une question pour Galphanet:
tu parles de NAS et de AppleTV, je suis interessé par cette config.
Est-il vraiment possible d'avoir toutes ses librairies iTunes et iPhoto sur son NAS et de pouvoir y accéder depuis son AppleTV? Certains NAS ont la fonction de serveur iTunes, est-ce nécessaire si on utilise l'appleTV?


----------



## Galphanet (22 Octobre 2007)

alsaco68 a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai une question pour Galphanet:
> tu parles de NAS et de AppleTV, je suis interessé par cette config.
> Est-il vraiment possible d'avoir toutes ses librairies iTunes et iPhoto sur son NAS et de pouvoir y accéder depuis son AppleTV? Certains NAS ont la fonction de serveur iTunes, est-ce nécessaire si on utilise l'appleTV?



Salut,
Je t'explique comment ça fonctionne chez moi, n'hésite pas à demander des précisions.

NAS: Infrant ReadyNAS 1100 (mais le NV+ a le même software, cad RAIDrar)
Réseau: Netgear gigabit avec jumbo frames (GS716T)
AppleTV: 40 Go avec software 1.1

Les performances:
excellentes, écriture sur le NAS 45 Mb/s, lecture 135 Mb/s

Les contenus:
Images, Musique (mp3), Films (divix et Vobs)

L'AppleTV:
Software 1.1, ouvert (pour le disque)
Il se connecte via NFS sur mon NAS.
Il a le pack de codecs proposé sur AwkwardTV et quelques applications.
J'utilise le plugin de navigation dans les fichiers pour lire mes films, iTunes ouvert derrière frontrow pour lui donner le dossier Images et une bibliothèque partagée du NAS pour lire la musique.

Ca nécessite quelques bidouilles au départ, mais après c'est un plaisir à utiliser.

Les problèmes que j'ai rencontré:
- Comment lancer iTunes en arrière plan sur l'AppleTV
- FrontRow qui plante lors de la navigation dans les films (trop de fichiers)

Le problème que je rencontre encore:
J'ai un master switch pour mes appareils multimédia et je voudrai pouvoir éteindre l'AppleTV normalement (et non pas à la sauvage) et virer la vidéo d'intro (suffirait de renommer le fichier)

Voilà !


----------



## pulpnet (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

je souhaite avoir un média center.

J'ai le choix de soit acheté un AppleTV, soit branché mon powerbook G4 sur la TV avec front Row.

Avant tout autres chose, mes fichiers sont concentrés sur un iMac Alu connecté en Wi-fi (n)

Je suis intéressé par l'AppleTV mais je me pose plusieurs questions.

En stream j'ai l'impression que ça saccade, j'ai essayé avec le frontrow de mon powerbook et des fichiers sur mon iMac, utilisez-vous une airport extreme ?
Si non, dans ce cas vous synchronisez vos fichiers sur l'Apple TV ?
S'il y a synchronisation des fichiers, la synchronisation n'est pas trop longue quand on met des nouveaux films ?
Le 160 GO est nécessaire dans ce cas ?
Laissez-vous allumé l'AppleTv tout le temps (pas de bouton power, mouarf !)
Avez-vous tous une TV hdReady ou certains utilisent-ils un adaptateur ?
Pour ceux qui ont rajouter un codec divx, pouvez-vous mettre une pochette sur les films ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pim (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,



pulpnet a dit:


> En stream j'ai l'impression que &#231;a saccade, j'ai essay&#233; avec le frontrow de mon powerbook et des fichiers sur mon iMac, utilisez-vous une airport extreme ?



Non aucune sacade en Airport G, avec un iMac alu derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration sous L&#233;opard de l'autre c&#244;t&#233;. En revanche le changement de source Apple TV ---> Streaming est ridiculement long, presque 30 secondes chez moi.



pulpnet a dit:


> Si non, dans ce cas vous synchronisez vos fichiers sur l'Apple TV ?
> S'il y a synchronisation des fichiers, la synchronisation n'est pas trop longue quand on met des nouveaux films ?
> Le 160 GO est n&#233;cessaire dans ce cas ?



Trois fois OUI. Avant de remplir le 160 Go en entier il y a de quoi voir venir... enfin, dans mon cas en tout cas ! Et en cas d'exc&#232;s, on peut r&#233;gler comme avec l'iPod, pour ne synchroniser que certains &#233;l&#233;ments (demande des d&#233;tails si jamais tu n'as pas d'iPod, mais c'est bien fait).

Probl&#232;me, &#224; 160 Go le prix de l'Apple TV finit par &#234;tre r&#233;ellement excessif. Mais je pense que j'aurais &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s d&#233;&#231;u si je n'avais pas pris cette version, car je trouve qu'&#234;tre oblig&#233; de laisser l'ordi allum&#233; est p&#233;nible, surtout toute la nuit si on ne se rel&#232;ve pas apr&#232;s avoir vu un bon film sur l'Apple TV. Autant &#224; ce moment l&#224; investir dans un iMac 24" que l'on place dans le salon, surtout que d&#233;sormais FrontRow est une copie parfaite de l'Apple TV et que le son de l'iMac peut &#234;tre meilleur que celui d&#233;livr&#233; par certaines t&#233;l&#233;visions !

La synchronisation est assez longue, mais comme tout se fait sans l'intervention de l'utilisateur, cela n'est pas vraiment un probl&#232;me je trouve. En Airport G, je dois &#234;tre &#224; moins de 5 minutes pour un DivX de 700 Mo. Je peux faire un test si tu veux.



pulpnet a dit:


> Laissez-vous allum&#233; l'AppleTv tout le temps (pas de bouton power, mouarf !)



En effet l'Apple TV ne s'&#233;teint jamais, et reste chaud comme une bouillotte en toutes circonstances. Au d&#233;but j'utilisais une rallonge avec un gros interrupteur, maintenant je suis pass&#233; &#224; la prise command&#233;e &#224; distance, que l'on peut trouver en supermarch&#233;s et magasins de bricolage :






Je conseille cette solution faute de mieux (la photo est une simple illustration, le mod&#232;le que j'ai est diff&#233;rent). J'ai aussi mis ma t&#233;l&#233; dessus, comme &#231;a cela me "tue" aussi l'insupportable petit point rouge de celle-ci.

C'est un investissement suppl&#233;mentaire, mais il est vite rentabilis&#233; car ma prise command&#233;e ne consomme que 2 W, contre 60 W pour l'Apple TV. Je pense aussi investir 50 &#8364; dans l'AppleCare de l'Apple TV pour son "anniversaire", afin que ce soit Apple et pas moi qui ait &#224; subir les cons&#233;quences de ces extinctions "&#224; chaud" r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;es.

Pour revenir &#224; ta question, pense aussi &#224; une solution iPod + Universal Dock et sa t&#233;l&#233;commande + connecteur audio vers la cha&#238;ne, vid&#233;o vers la t&#233;l&#233;. Avec le dernier iPod 160 Go cela peut &#234;tre int&#233;ressant, il est dans les m&#234;mes prix que l'Apple TV et c'est tellement sympathique de partir avec dans la poche !  

Voil&#224;, je ne peux pas te conseiller plus avant, c'est &#224; toi de r&#233;fl&#233;chir si tu pr&#233;f&#232;re une solution &#224; 0 &#8364; avec ton PowerBook ou 400 &#8364; avec l'Apple TV ou l'iPod !


----------



## pulpnet (11 Novembre 2007)

merci pour ces infos.
j'ai déjà un ipod mais un nano.

J'ai essayé déjà en stream entre l'iMac et le powerbook, l'avantage c'est que j'ai tous les codecs intégrés, mais le stream saccade, rien de méchant, mais fluide qu''a 95%, je ne comprend pas.
La solution de l'apple TV c'est que c'est propre, je l'utilise que pour ça mais il va falloir bidouiller pour avoir tous les codecs et le mettre sur un TV cathodique 16:9.
Problème avec mon powerbook, pas de télécommande IR.


Bon je vas réfléchir un peu avant, suivre vos expérience avec l'AppleTV.


----------



## apple.maniac (14 Novembre 2007)

l'ecran plat que je veux acheter est 1080p, c'est un Samsung LE37M86BDX. est-ce que ça marche? le site d'Apple dit qu'il faut un 1080i.


----------



## Galphanet (14 Novembre 2007)

apple.maniac a dit:


> l'ecran plat que je veux acheter est 1080p, c'est un Samsung LE37M86BDX. est-ce que ça marche? le site d'Apple dit qu'il faut un 1080i.



*Bonjour,*

Oui ça marche.

*Merci*


----------

